# * Inexpensive NIC/Wire Cube panels for Canadians *



## Watermelons (Apr 7, 2013)

Who would have thought you can get NIC at a dollar store...

Any way! Canadians! Dollarama... http://www.dollarama.com/store-locator/
Sells storage cubes! They are not at all of them mind you. I went to 3 this weekend and only 2 carried them.
Their not the standard 14x14, these ones are 12x12" ... big whoop.
5 panels in a pack. They are still the small holes unline the new ones at Target.
$2.50 per pack of 5.

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/20130407_174744.jpg

So next time I see somebody complain about the cost of making a NIC cage for their rabbit.....


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 7, 2013)

darn Canadian jerks, hogging up all the super cheap grids! tell dollarama to come sell them over here, too


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 7, 2013)

told ya $12 will get you 20 panels sent over


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 7, 2013)

I will comment, I did buy these because I needed a few more to complete their cage. 

These are not the same quality NIC cubes, they are very cheaply made and break VERY easily, I have no doubt in my mind if a bun tried to chew these open they could. The spacing is also different so may be difficult to mix and match with other storage cube brands. 

Other than that, it's great if you need these for little things here/there. I used these for hay racks, they worked okay but I broke 3 of them just trying to get them to bend properly... :/


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 7, 2013)

except that $11.28 for grids + $12.66 for shipping = $23.94 for 23 grids and sears has them for $21.99 

that sucks to hear that they're such poor quality


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree that they are cheaply made and I would not make a cage out of them. The spacing is really too big for a rabbit and they could be stuck in it. The grids are flimsy and would not hold might weight. 
They can be good for bunny proofing or making something like a hay rack. They might work as a pen for a rabbit that is not apt to be climbing or trying to escape. 

You do usually get what you pay for at dollar stores. Dollarama has large cat litter boxes, that may only be $2.50, but it is cheap plastic. Some things there can be good, but not all of it is up to the same standard as pricier counterparts. The zip ties at Dollarama are good though.


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 7, 2013)

No their definatly not the same strength as the regular ones, but what do you expect for $2.50.
Ive been playing around with a pack and they are lighter, but I dont see them breaking that easily. I'm trying to break it, bending it and what not, heck if they were that easy to break trying to take those ties and the tap off would have killed them! I cant see them being able to chew through them either.
And with the right side support I see no issue with them holding up a larger bunny as a shelf.


----------



## losho (Apr 8, 2013)

*sprints to dollarama* Wow I'm very excited about this! (even if they aren't so sturdy..)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Watermelons, I agree with you to use them as a shelf. I put a wooden dowel under my shelves to support them. And I cover them with a type of wood paneling or plywood. 

I wish I would have seen these years ago when I needed them for the 4 big NIC cages I needed at that time.
Cheers
Susan


----------



## oatmealbunbun (Oct 18, 2013)

Why must you rub it in our face !!! :laughsmiley: 
even if they are not as sturdy you can probably use them to bunny proof (I also used mine to put around my bed so bunny couldn't get under there)

I think I spent $60 (maybe more) on 3 boxes to make my rabbit condo .... :grumpy:

You and budgetbunny (youtube) make me wish we had a dollarama here in the states ...


:bunnyheart


----------



## aozora (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm definitely planning to get some of these for bunny proofing! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## coxbrea151 (Oct 27, 2013)

They are now 3.00$. They aren't bad for the price, but the coating easily comes off.


----------



## Azerane (Oct 27, 2013)

At least you guys can get NIC cubes in your country, lol.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 28, 2013)

Dollarama is awesomesauce. That is all. 

Rue


----------

